# new tires!!!



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i just got a set of skinny 29.5 outlaws thanks to emc. im goin to test them out tomorrow and post pics. :rockn:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

this is a pic from my phone. ganna get betterones tomorrow.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you got a good looking bike my friend


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes he does and well see how it does tomorrow with the new feet haha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Y'all are ganna laugh. The laws were awsome. More grip than expected. Awsome in mud. But about 10 minutes into the ride we came up to a pond that was flooded and me and John were messing around in it. Well I wanted to do a water wheelie, so I went deeper. Well a vent line came off and sucked water into my carb. Died in bout 4 and a half feet of water. It was cold!!!! Now I have to redo it all again.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol lesson learned. looks like no racing this year. but least u can build a stronger motor now.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's what I'm saying. But my dad told me to so he's ganna fix it. (which means I'll be workin on it this week.) if I can get it goin without smokin I'll be racin a stock motor.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Im sick of pulling you back haha


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok go find someone else to ride with. Haha.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha i know a lot of guys including myself who sank their bikes on the first ride out with new tires. 
:34:


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks tough man. Sucks about your motor though. I hope ya'll can fix it.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

man i sink mine AT LEAST once everytime we ride... thats what i love about the 400... shes basically bulletproof, knock on wood....lol


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

haha my popo's engine wont die. ive sank it twice. once was my da fault. then i got the laws and tryed to water wheelie and went to deep and my air box wasnt sealed right and it sucked water in it. YAY haha its in my shop ill get my lazy ars out there when it gets above 40. i hate cold weather. i did clean it allot right before i sank it. haha.


----------

